# Anyone got Hotpoint, Indesit or Creda tumble dryers?



## ColchesterFC (Nov 23, 2015)

Has anyone got one of the above tumble dryers as it seems there is a fault with them that needs fixing.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-34901765

It's worth checking as including myself there are 6 people I know that have checked their machines and 5 of us have got the fault.


----------



## chellie (Nov 23, 2015)

Just checked my new one and it's affected. Gave daughter our old one so she's going to have to check that.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 23, 2015)

Many thanks for the post. Mine is affected so details have been lodged


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mine's on the list, thanks for posting.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 23, 2015)

Me too, thanks for posting this


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 25, 2015)

Yep both mine and the daughters are, thanks for posting


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 25, 2015)

..And mine, Thanks


----------



## ger147 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mines too - yet to hear of anyone with one who's not on the list.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine is, waiting the 5 weeks as per email...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2015)

My is as stated and is over 3 years old, bought it from Costco and I am taking it back today for a full refund.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 25, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I am taking it back today for a full refund.
		
Click to expand...

Is that part of the remedial process???


----------



## MashieNiblick (Nov 25, 2015)

Ours is affected too. Thanks for posting. Amazing how useful a golf forum can be for non golf things.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Is that part of the remedial process???
		
Click to expand...

Not what I got offered, I bought mine 6 months ago from currys and have been informed I will be contacted within 5 weeks for an engineer to visit and perform a modification to prevent the fire risk. Not sure if maybe some models are just junked and others fixed maybe??


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Not what I got offered, I bought mine 6 months ago from currys and have been informed I will be contacted within 5 weeks for an engineer to visit and perform a modification to prevent the fire risk. Not sure if maybe some models are just junked and others fixed maybe??
		
Click to expand...

Just wondered if a replacement had been offered, or whether Paul was "chancing his arm"


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just wondered if a replacement had been offered, or whether Paul was "chancing his arm"
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my dad, he would take it back to the shop and kick off when there is a defined process and protocol in place..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Is that part of the remedial process???
		
Click to expand...

Phoned Costco last night as I wasn't happy with the 6-8 week wait for the engineer, as Costco is a members club some items carry longer Guarantees, Lady at Costco, said no problem, bring it back anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2015)

Costco Returns Policy,

Guarantee and Returns Policy?

Subject to the conditions and exceptions described below, we guarantee your satisfaction with every product we sell. If you are not satisfied with the products sold by us, you may return them to us for a full refund, including delivery charges.

Whilst nearly all items can be returned without a time limit, the following must be returned within 90 days of purchase: televisions, projectors, computers (including laptops, tablets and PDAs), cameras, camcorders, MP3 players, cellular phones and other products covered by our Electronics Return Policy â€“Click here to learn more about our Costco Concierge Technical Support Services. We extend the manufacturerâ€™s warranty to 5 years on televisions and 2 years on computers and camcorders.

Worth being a member for this alone imo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2015)

Dryer gone back, full refund, no questions, took the cash and purchased a new one.
Cheers Costco.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Dryer gone back, full refund, no questions, took the cash and purchased a new one.
Cheers Costco.
		
Click to expand...

Thats awesome, I am a member but always overlook them when having to buy stuff like that and end up at my local currys paying over the odds as the dishwasher has just blown up have to buy one that day! Fair play to costco!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Thats awesome, I am a member but always overlook them when having to buy stuff like that and end up at my local currys paying over the odds as the dishwasher has just blown up have to buy one that day! Fair play to costco!!
		
Click to expand...

Not far from you behind the Madjeski, well worth it


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2015)

thanks for posting, add me to the list waiting 5 weeks


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Not far from you behind the Madjeski, well worth it
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! but currys is a 2 minute drive, thats why i always forget! Well done getting it sorted! I will just wait and see if mine catches fire before they come to fix it!


----------



## freddielong (Nov 25, 2015)

Mine is also one of the dodgy ones. Looks like I am joining the que behind fundy.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 18, 2015)

Update on mine, I got a phone call yesterday and they are going to replace mine with a brand new one.


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Update on mine, I got a phone call yesterday and they are going to replace mine with a brand new one.
		
Click to expand...

Theres a shock, Scooter wins a new tumble dryer lol


----------



## Rooter (Dec 18, 2015)

fundy said:



			Theres a shock, Scooter wins a new tumble dryer lol    

Click to expand...

LOL all i had to do was enter my serial number on a website and booom!!!


----------



## chellie (Dec 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Update on mine, I got a phone call yesterday and they are going to replace mine with a brand new one.
		
Click to expand...

What model you got Scott as I'm still waiting for a phonecall or email re mine.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 18, 2015)

chellie said:



			What model you got Scott as I'm still waiting for a phonecall or email re mine.
		
Click to expand...

Hotpoint VTD6000. Bought it this year i think, so its pretty new. Although they said its end of life and will be replacing with the equivalent.

EDIT: FYI it was a random Manchester phone number (0161) that i would typically ignore as it looked like a cold caller sales number, but was bored so answered the call.


----------



## chellie (Dec 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Hotpoint VTD6000. Bought it this year i think, so its pretty new. Although they said its end of life and will be replacing with the equivalent.

EDIT: FYI it was a random Manchester phone number (0161) that i would typically ignore as it looked like a cold caller sales number, but was bored so answered the call.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, will see what mine is and also thanks re the phone number.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks.  Mine is also one of the affected ones.  "We will be contacting you within the next 8 weeks to arrange your repair visit.".  Doesn't look like I'll be getting a new one. 
They asked me to put year of purchase.  I honestly have no idea.  I put 2012 but it was probably earlier.  
I suppose I'll have to tell the missus as she will have a dicky fit and probably want to ban us from using it.  Thankfully I always empty the lint filter, I'm the only one in the house that does.  I had to replace the switch on mine the other week and so vacuumed any dust out from inside the dryer.  It wasn't too bad surprisingly.  
I think this is one of the main problems.  So many don't clean out the filters.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 18, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			Thanks.  Mine is also one of the affected ones.  "We will be contacting you within the next 8 weeks to arrange your repair visit.".  Doesn't look like I'll be getting a new one. 

Click to expand...

They told me originally i would be getting an engineer to come and fix mine! So wait and see!


----------



## chellie (Dec 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			They told me originally i would be getting an engineer to come and fix mine! So wait and see!
		
Click to expand...

That's the same message I'd had in November so will be interesting to see what happens. Mine is a different model toy ours.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2016)

Just had my new one delivered. Not happy!

New on is a lesser model, worse energy rating and retail 100 quid less than the one i bought originally!

My suggestion is get clarification from the customer service dept on the exact model they will be replacing with and check it out online before accepting. I have just written their customer services dept an email asking for this to be rectified. (I also want to blag a silver one, as the new house has a utility room and we have the silver washing machine! LOL)


----------



## GB72 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have still heard absolutely nothing on this since I originally reported the problem.


----------



## hovis (Jan 7, 2016)

Almost every appliance fire i have attended has been "beko"  quite frightening how many too!


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2016)

GB72 said:



			I have still heard absolutely nothing on this since I originally reported the problem.
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2016)

fundy said:



			me too
		
Click to expand...

from what the lads delivering said, they are going round regionally. this week is reading and surround areas, last week was cumbria! They are averaging 20 tumble dryer swaps a day! BUt hopefully the company has more than these 2 lads in a truck nationally!


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2016)

Rooter said:



			from what the lads delivering said, they are going round regionally. this week is reading and surround areas, last week was cumbria!
		
Click to expand...

yet somehow they started with you and a new machine


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2016)

fundy said:



			yet somehow they started with you and a new machine 

Click to expand...

The sun always shines on the righteous!


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2016)

Rooter said:



			The sun always shines on the righteous!
		
Click to expand...

I was told if you cant say anything nice dont say anything at all


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2016)

fundy said:



			I was told if you cant say anything nice dont say anything at all 

Click to expand...

Probably best matey...


----------



## chellie (Jan 7, 2016)

GB72 said:



			I have still heard absolutely nothing on this since I originally reported the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## hovis (Jan 7, 2016)

Advice to anyone using anything like washing machines/ tumble dryers and dishwashers is only use them when your awake in the house .  Running these items when you go to bed is a big mistake


----------



## chellie (Jan 7, 2016)

hovis said:



			Advice to anyone using anything like washing machines/ tumble dryers and dishwashers is only use them when your awake in the house .  Running these items when you go to bed is a big mistake
		
Click to expand...

I can never understand why anyone would do that


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2016)

chellie said:



			I can never understand why anyone would do that

Click to expand...

why wouldnt you do that? seems fair to assume that buying an electrical appliance in this day and age it should run fine without causing any issues, dont see why I should have to baby sit it


----------



## hovis (Jan 7, 2016)

chellie said:



			I can never understand why anyone would do that

Click to expand...

Because electricity is cheaper at night and people are too busy when they get home.  Think I've had more white goods house fires than all the others put together


----------



## hovis (Jan 7, 2016)

fundy said:



			why wouldnt you do that? seems fair to assume that buying an electrical appliance in this day and age it should run fine without causing any issues, dont see why I should have to baby sit it
		
Click to expand...

Blimey.   You couldn't be further from the truth.   Its the old ones that are rock solid.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 7, 2016)

hovis said:



			Because electricity is cheaper at night and people are too busy when they get home.  Think I've had more white goods house fires than all the others put together
		
Click to expand...

I've never had a white goods fire, and in fact in 33.5 yrs in the white goods trade I've only ever seen about 4 or 5 fires,  half were as a result of a dishwasher wiring problem and the rest were where the dryer filters hadnt been cleaned and fluff had built up.


----------



## hovis (Jan 7, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I've never had a white goods fire, and in fact in 33.5 yrs in the white goods trade I've only ever seen about 4 or 5 fires,  half were as a result of a dishwasher wiring problem and the rest were where the dryer filters hadnt been cleaned and fluff had built up.
		
Click to expand...

I've had three fires in December.   One fridge and two tumble dryers.  But i suppose my audience is selective as they only call us when they're on fire


----------



## chellie (Jan 7, 2016)

fundy said:



			why wouldnt you do that? seems fair to assume that buying an electrical appliance in this day and age it should run fine without causing any issues, dont see why I should have to baby sit it
		
Click to expand...

Because it might set on fire and I would be asleep.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 7, 2016)

hovis said:



			I've had three fires in December.   One fridge and two tumble dryers.  But i suppose my audience is selective as they only call us when they're on fire
		
Click to expand...

Put central heating in then, won't need a real fire then

In all seriousness, I bet both dryer fires were due to a very clogged filter or being used with poor filter cleaning regeme.


----------



## hovis (Jan 7, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Put central heating in then, won't need a real fire then

In all seriousness, I bet both dryer fires were due to a very clogged filter or being used with poor filter cleaning regeme.
		
Click to expand...

Almost all of them are due to some form of user error.   Overloading the drum, not cleaning the filters and covering vents are just a few


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2016)

Yup mines on the list many thanks from Tashyboy.  What's that smell oops gotta go.


----------



## brendy (Jan 8, 2016)

Checked a while ago and our Hotpoint tvf760k made in 2008 is on the list, its like Trigger's broom though, I've fitted 3 new belts to it alone, its had a new heater element and program board too. Only the sides and door are the originals so although its on the list, we were given a date for a repair, it probably isn't needed but I heard they will replace some models totally rather than fix modify them.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 8, 2016)

We got a Bosch one.... will check.

the only problem seems to the amount of hot air emission it does.... apparently uses the same software as VW..


----------



## Berger (Jan 23, 2016)

I've just received a phone call about this and was told it could be the end of June before an engineer is sent out to fix our tumble dryer. Absolute joke!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2016)

What grips mah poo about this is, Hotpoint 12 months after I bought said washer and tumble dryer asked me to extend the warranty at a stoopid cost. They have my details so why have I had to find out about this via a golf website and not Hotpoint themselves when they clearly have my details.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 28, 2016)

Finally got an email response saying they are coming to repair the tumble drier some time in February. Or as it is more than two years old we can buy a new one reduced from Â£299 to Â£99 pounds. That price includes delivery, installation and removal of the old machine. It's a no brainer for me as Mrs Colch has been on at me to buy her a new machine as ours is over 7 years old and is dying anyway. Will be ordering the new one this afternoon.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 28, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Finally got an email response saying they are coming to repair the tumble drier some time in February. Or as it is more than two years old we can buy a new one reduced from Â£299 to Â£99 pounds. That price includes delivery, installation and removal of the old machine. It's a no brainer for me as Mrs Colch has been on at me to buy her a new machine as ours is over 7 years old and is dying anyway. Will be ordering the new one this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

I would wait still, they told me mine would be a repair, then they just gave me a new one. (OK mine was under 2 years old, but its probably quicker and cheaper for them to replace!) A gamble i know though.. And i am still arguing with them over the lower spec replacement they gave me,..


----------



## drennn (Jan 28, 2016)

First post to the forum, long time reader, first time poster. 

I came across this new on the forum a few months back. I have an Indesit tumble dryer thats around 5 years old. I have received an email saying they would come and replaced the faulty but have not received any further details. 

ColchesterFC, I might push for the reduced price replacement as ours is on its last legs! 

I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. They sent an email with a link to get a new machine. The two options I have is a 7kg dryer that needs to vent outside reduced from Â£219 to Â£59, or an 8kg condensing dryer reduced from Â£299 to Â£99. Both include delivery, installation and removal of the old machine.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 9, 2016)

A further update on this.....the recall has now been extended to include some washing machines, dishwashers and cookers as well. I'm not affected but worth checking your machines.

http://www.hotpointservice.co.uk/appliances/washing-machines/safety-notices/

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/new-hotpoint-product-recall-extends-10693221


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 9, 2016)

Just had our letter today, and _quelle surprise_, our Hotpoint Tumble Dryer is in the at-risk group.

Now waiting for confirmation of the service visit to rectify.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 9, 2016)

Still waiting for mine.  They said 8 weeks on 18th December.  No update yet.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 10, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			A further update on this.....the recall has now been extended to include some washing machines, dishwashers and cookers as well. I'm not affected but worth checking your machines.

http://www.hotpointservice.co.uk/appliances/washing-machines/safety-notices/

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/new-hotpoint-product-recall-extends-10693221

Click to expand...


The recall cannot be extended to the other products you list, as it is a total different fault and rectification process. They are new recalls that's it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 10, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The recall cannot be extended to the other products you list, as it is a total different fault and rectification process. They are new recalls that's it.
		
Click to expand...

Does it really matter Mr Pedantic? My point was simply that other products were also being recalled by Indesit. I'm sure the people with the affected machines really don't care whether it's an extension of a recall or a different recall.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 10, 2016)

Our Tumble dryer is going to have an engineer visit next Thursday 18th Feb

Woot


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 10, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Does it really matter Mr Pedantic? My point was simply that other products were also being recalled by Indesit. I'm sure the people with the affected machines really don't care whether it's an extension of a recall or a different recall.
		
Click to expand...

Well actually it does matter because some people will read "dryer recall extended.." and say "I don't have a Hotpoint/indeshit dryer..." and switch off.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 10, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Well actually it does matter because some people will read "dryer recall extended.." and say "I don't have a Hotpoint/indeshit dryer..." and switch off.

Click to expand...

OK then.......for the terminally stupid or those who don't have the attention span required to read to the end of a sentence, a new recall has been issued by Indesit covering some washing machines, cookers and dishwashers. See previous links for details. 

I hope you all managed to read to the end of the sentence before being distracted by something shiny.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2016)

I've got a Hotpoint Aquarius tumble dryer, is that on any list?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've got a Hotpoint Aquarius tumble dryer, is that on any list?
		
Click to expand...

You need to get the serial number off it and enter it into the website to see if it is affected. Go to this site.....

https://safety.hotpoint.eu/

and use the "Check your model" link on the right hand side.


----------



## Berger (Feb 10, 2016)

After originally being told an engineer would be out before the end of June, I contacted them to complain and had someone out last week. He basically rebuilt the dryer replacing most of the components and it sounds brand new, its also drying clothes much quicker.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 10, 2016)

The work they need to do is quite extensive I understand. There is also a huge amount needing attention, which has meant a  need to try and recruit more engineers just to sort it.
No doubt Whirlpool will be kicking themselves.


----------



## chellie (Feb 16, 2016)

Bumping this thread to say I've been in touch with Hotpoint again and am getting a replacement dryer FOC. Decided I wasn't happy with repairs this month on mine. I've used Twitter for contact.


----------



## woody69 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm still waiting for the engineer to visit. Was told March. They called me a few weeks ago asking if I wanted to buy a new dryer at a reduced price (Â£99) instead of waiting for a fix and I declined, so they are obviously looking to make some of the cost back that way!


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2016)

Was told 5 weeks in November, phones them up to complain and now told May, not overly impressed so sent them a tweet as to how I feel


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Talking to a pal of mine on the course today, he has been given a date to fix it. August. &#128563;


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2016)

fundy said:



			Was told 5 weeks in November, phones them up to complain and now told May, not overly impressed so sent them a tweet as to how I feel
		
Click to expand...

seems complaining on twitter works, ours was repaired this morning


----------



## CliveW (May 11, 2016)

We've just got an email stating our repair is due in July or we have the option of either a new vented tumble drier worth Â£219 for Â£59 or a condenser version worth Â£249 for Â£99. As our existing one is pretty old, we have opted for the new one. Delivery in five working days.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 11, 2016)

CliveW said:



			We've just got an email stating our repair is due in July or we have the option of either a new vented tumble drier worth Â£219 for Â£59 or a condenser version worth Â£249 for Â£99. As our existing one is pretty old, we have opted for the new one. Delivery in five working days.
		
Click to expand...

Recently had the same thing with Mother, got her a brand new one to replace the 9 year old one for Â£59 delivered and installed

It's a no brainer really


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2016)

CliveW said:



			We've just got an email stating our repair is due in July or we have the option of either a new vented tumble drier worth Â£219 for Â£59 or a condenser version worth Â£249 for Â£99. As our existing one is pretty old, we have opted for the new one. Delivery in five working days.
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Recently had the same thing with Mother, got her a brand new one to replace the 9 year old one for Â£59 delivered and installed

It's a no brainer really
		
Click to expand...

I've had these emails also, the only difference being I have the option to take my old one back and collect the new one from my nearest Curry's for the princely sum of Â£19 

Having a new Merc Sprinter this is a no brainer :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone still awaiting repair? Whirlpool have changed their advice.

Owners told not to use dangerous tumble dryers after all
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39052979


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh ah, guess who that would flippin be. Registered it last January and was told it would be replaced in August. In October I rang Hotpoint and was told the black tumble dryer is in demand but they will ring me in November. Rang them last weeks and asked what was going on. Had an email yesterday when I was on the second tee. Rang when I got home and they had all gone. 
Poor poor customer service.


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

Had mine repaired a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 24, 2017)

Black condenser tumble dryers in stock, slip in coz they go like the clappers.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 30, 2017)

Seems that some Beko and Blomberg tumble dryers are now being recalled.


----------



## philly169 (Jun 16, 2017)

We had our tumble dryer replaced for Â£59. It wasn't even ours, the previous home owners left it..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 16, 2017)

This hotpoint, is it like aimpoint but the putts go in?


----------

